# Good fragrance for a 15 yr old girl who r/o



## user3 (Dec 12, 2005)

is a bit on the tomboy side. She loves to wear  gloss but that is all her parents will allow her to wear. She plays all kinds sports but is starting to want a bit of attention from the boys since she got contacts and ditched her glasses.

I was thinking Amazing Grace but I am partial to it since it's my fave.

Is there anything that is "sporty" and fun but not over powering?


----------



## missdiorable (Dec 12, 2005)

jennifer lopez new perfume isnt that heavy but i dont know if there are any sporty perfumes. maybe you should take her out & pick one out or is it a surprise?


----------



## Isis (Dec 12, 2005)

_Sporty??_ Hm....

- Urban Decay - Go
- Donna Karen - Be Delicious (I actually really it for being a DKNY fragrence)
- Clean (can't even go wrong with this one)
- Child (I think Fred Sigel carries this?? Not exactly sporty but it's amazing!)

From what you said I think those would all be very age appropriate and her parents would like them.


----------



## user3 (Dec 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missdiorable* 
_jennifer lopez new perfume isnt that heavy but i dont know if there are any sporty perfumes. maybe you should take her out & pick one out or is it a surprise?_

 

It's for my niece. She asked for a perfume for Christmas.

I really like the new JLo one but I am not so sure she would.

I wish I could take her out to pick up one but she is always busy. When she is not playing one sport she is practicing for another.  Her parents come down hard on her if she doesn't get straight A's so if it's not sports it's school work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_  Sporty?? Hm....

- Urban Decay - Go
- Donna Karen - Be Delicious (I actually really it for being a DKNY fragrence)
- Clean (can't even go wrong with this one)
- Child (I think Fred Sigel carries this?? Not exactly sporty but it's amazing!)_

 
You always have great ideas. I didn't even think of getting her Clean.
I have not yet had the pleasure of sniffing Child. Can you describe it?

From what you said I think those would all be very age appropriate and her parents would like them.


----------



## Isis (Dec 13, 2005)

lol thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just try to think of specific notes & ingredients to figure it out. Sporty makes me think green/citrus/water
I love Clean in all it's incarnations! 
Child's hard for me to describe... Actually now that I'm thinking about it, I dont think it would be a good choice at all. Too sensual I think?

So here's a different one:
- Anna Sui Secret Wish. Victoria's Secret is the only place I know of that has it. I loved it, and it's certainly a fun young fragrance. Spiky fruit notes & slightly grassy with a little bit of floral. I didn't pick up so much of the cedarwood & amber in it like the description. I'm sure it would get a parental stamp of Approval 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I'm sure she'd love the cute bottle too! (blue fluted glass with a frosted pixi pirched on a ball for the cap)

IMHO ... From the ones I lised I'd say Clean & Secret Wish would be your best bets.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Dec 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_Sporty?? Hm....

- Donna Karen - Be Delicious (I actually really it for being a DKNY fragrence)_

 
I wear this when I'm dressing down, I love it!!! It's very clean and fruity at the same time. But I guess it smells different on everyone since everybody's body has a diff. ph balance.


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 13, 2005)

If you can still find it and I'm pretty sure it's still around, Stila's Jade Blossom EDP. I'm wearing it now and it's very, very fresh which I also seem to associate with 'sporty'.


----------



## Isis (Dec 13, 2005)

Thats so funny you posted Jade Blossim! I was thinking of it, but I wasn't sure b/c I can't remember what it smells like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nordstrom carries it, as does Sephora.


----------



## Isis (Dec 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 
_I wear this when I'm dressing down, I love it!!! It's very clean and fruity at the same time. But I guess it smells different on everyone since everybody's body has a diff. ph balance._

 
It really smells like ripe green apples on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get hungrey wearing it lol


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Dec 20, 2005)

my sister is 15 and is really into sports and she LOVES the addidas perfume both of the women ones. I know one is just called Addidas and it's blue and I can't remember what the other one is called but it was pink and a little more sohisticated smelling. If she is a little more into brand names tommy hilfiger true star is a clean nice scent.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Dec 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missdiorable* 
_jennifer lopez new perfume isnt that heavy but i dont know if there are any sporty perfumes. maybe you should take her out & pick one out or is it a surprise?_

 

I second J.Lo.... I llike the live perfum AAAALOT


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 22, 2005)

tommy girl? I think its nice and not overpowering.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 22, 2005)

Try any of Abercrombie + Fitch's Fragrances.  They really have an uplifting scent, with a touch of girlie-ness, but not too overpowerering.  I would also check out Calvin Klein's perfumes, he has a bunch of great ones.


----------



## lovemichelle (Dec 22, 2005)

xoxo heartbeat


----------



## LivingPink (Dec 24, 2005)

I love DK Be Delicious but I'm 27.It reminds me very spicy fresh apple and it's so sensual.
Last day I smell the second perfume of Morgan and I thought I'm too old to wear it.It's a light fresh raspberry.This could be good for little girls.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I don't know you can have it in US.


----------



## Isis (Dec 24, 2005)

Oh I think Sephora has Morgan de Toi in the store b/c I remember the bottle! It is a nice one, and I almost bought it too


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Dec 26, 2005)

Well, it's past Christmas. But a sporty, fresh, pretty fragrence is Ralph Lauren. It smells really good.


----------



## user3 (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the help!
I ended up  getting her DK Be Delicious and I found out she wanted BS fantasy so I got her that too.


----------



## karen (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_Thanks for all the help!
I ended up  getting her DK Be Delicious and I found out she wanted BS fantasy so I got her that too._

 
Good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was just about to second Be Delicious when I saw you had written this. I was also going to say that most tomboys I've seen seem to favour body sprays like Bath and Body Works, too. So, that's also something to consider in the future. I *think* they sell perfume versions of a lot of their sprays now, too.


----------



## Isis (Jan 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_Thanks for all the help!
I ended up  getting her DK Be Delicious and I found out she wanted BS fantasy so I got her that too._

 
Hurray! I was currious to see what you finally picked


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

Donna Karen - Be Delicious 
gucci-envy me
ck-one


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

and tommy girl, maybe Clinique Happy


----------



## Glow (Feb 20, 2006)

Tommy Girl or Beyonce's True Star would work well.


----------

